# सामान्य मंच > नारी जगत > आधुनिक परिधान >  भारतीय नारी के परिधान

## bhavna singh

*भारतीय नारी के परिधान*

----------


## bhavna singh

*भारतीय नारी के परिधान*

----------


## bhavna singh

*भारतीय नारी के परिधान*

----------


## bhavna singh

*भारतीय नारी के परिधान*

----------


## bhavna singh

*भारतीय नारी के परिधान*

----------


## bhavna singh

*भारतीय नारी के परिधान*

----------


## bhavna singh

*भारतीय नारी के परिधान*

----------


## bhavna singh

*भारतीय नारी के परिधान*

----------


## bhavna singh

*भारतीय नारी के परिधान*

----------


## bhavna singh

*भारतीय नारी के परिधान*

----------


## bhavna singh

*भारतीय नारी के परिधान*

----------


## bhavna singh

*भारतीय नारी के परिधान*

----------


## bhavna singh

*आपको ये सूत्र कैसा लगा अपनी राय जरुर दीजिये 
बाकी आप की reply** के बाद*

----------


## sanjeetspice

bhuit hi acche photos h dost or dikhaye

----------


## sanjeetspice

mughe acche isliye lege kyoki mughe we woman girla jo suit sulwar pahenti h bhuit hi acchi lagti h

dost meri taraf se best of luck or all post k liye thanks

----------


## Ranveer

_हम लड़के तो नारियों के परिधान की बहुत कम ही   समझ  रखतें हैं....पर फिर भी कहूंगा ......अति सुन्दर..:):cool:_

----------


## bhavna singh

*भारतीय नारी के परिधान
*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

इन तस्वीरों में भारतीय स्त्रियों की सामयिक और पारंपरिक पोशाकों की अच्छी प्रस्तुति है..:) अति उत्तम चयन है आपका.

----------


## bhavna singh

> bhuit hi acche photos h dost or dikhaye





> mughe acche isliye lege kyoki mughe we woman girla jo suit sulwar pahenti h bhuit hi acchi lagti h
> 
> dost meri taraf se best of luck or all post k liye thanks





> इन तस्वीरों में भारतीय स्त्रियों की सामयिक और पारंपरिक पोशाकों की अच्छी प्रस्तुति है..:) अति उत्तम चयन है आपका.


उत्साहवर्धन के किये धन्यवाद

----------


## bhavna singh

*भारतीय नारी के परिधान
*

----------


## draculla

*मुझे लड़कियाँ साड़ी में हमेशा सुन्दर लगती है/*

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

par muje to jeans pasand hai draculla ji. 172 ru ka fine par chuka hai collage me dress r ke chakkar me.

----------


## draculla

> par muje to jeans pasand hai draculla ji. 172 ru ka fine par chuka hai collage me dress r ke chakkar me.


*आप तो दबंग हस्ती हो.......*

----------


## ravi7808

bhartiy naari bina kapro ki hogayi hai

----------


## bhavna singh

> bhartiy naari bina kapro ki hogayi hai


ऐसा आपका मानना है
सभी की सोच अलग 
अलग है

----------


## ravi7808

aap kya sochti ho

----------


## ravi7808

aaeye hum kuch samay saath me bayetit karte hai..

----------


## bhavna singh



----------


## bhavna singh



----------


## bholu

> bhartiy naari bina kapro ki hogayi hai


मित्र ये सवाल को आप से सोचिये की ये सवाल ठीक है
और हाँ अगर भारतीय नारी बिना कपडो के हो गई है तो
भारतीय पुरूष भी अब नीचता की कगार पर है
की बो भी नारी को सिर्फ वासना की नजर से देखते है
अगर मेरी बात गलत या बुरी लगी हो तो मैँ आप सब का क्षमा प्रार्थी हूँ

----------


## bhavna singh

> मित्र ये सवाल को आप से सोचिये की ये सवाल ठीक है
> और हाँ अगर भारतीय नारी बिना कपडो के हो गई है तो
> भारतीय पुरूष भी अब नीचता की कगार पर है
> की बो भी नारी को सिर्फ वासना की नजर से देखते है
> अगर मेरी बात गलत या बुरी लगी हो तो मैँ आप सब का क्षमा प्रार्थी हूँ


प्रतिक्रिया व्यक्त करने के लिए हार्दिक आभार 
काश ऐसा हर व्यक्ति सोंचने लगे

----------


## Akash78

> *भारतीय नारी के परिधान*
> Attachment 50295



*अच्छी प्रस्तुति ! बिल्कुल आपकी तरह खूबसूरत है....!*

----------


## 7color

आज कल की नारियां रिश्तों के साथ साथ कपडे भी भूलने लगी है................

----------


## bhavna singh

........................................

----------


## bhavna singh

.......................................

----------


## bhavna singh

.......................................

----------


## bhavna singh

...................................

----------


## bhavna singh

> *अच्छी प्रस्तुति ! बिल्कुल आपकी तरह खूबसूरत है....!*


आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद 




> आज कल की नारियां रिश्तों के साथ साथ कपडे भी भूलने लगी है................


जरूरी नहीं है की ये बात सभी पर लागू हो 
ये आपके संस्कारों पर भी निर्भर करता है

----------


## bhavna singh

...................................

----------


## bhavna singh

..................................

----------


## Teach Guru

*अति उतम मित्र बहुत बढ़िया है मनोरंजन से भरपूर, लगे  रहो........*

----------


## Raman46

> ..................................
> Attachment 205707



मनमोहक , तथा आकर्षक चित्र .बाह बाह

----------


## bhavna singh

................................

----------


## Raman46

:group-dance:...............

----------


## Teach Guru

*मनमोहक तस्वीरें पेश कि है मित्र , लगे रहो............*

----------


## bhavna singh

.....................

----------


## mamta007

सुंदरता से भरपूर चित्रों के लिए रेपो स्वीकार करे.......

----------


## bhavna singh

> सुंदरता से भरपूर चित्रों के लिए रेपो स्वीकार करे.......


हार्दिक धन्यवाद ममता जी

----------


## VINODBISHT

*भारतीय नारी का परिधान बहूत ही अछा सूत्र हैं पर क्या आज की लडकिया इस परिधान से खुस हैं ............................................नह  ीं *

----------


## VINODBISHT

*जो भी परिधान आपने दिखाए हैं वो वाकई भारत के परिधानों में सुमार हुआ करता था और देश का नाम लिया जाता था पर आज लडकिया  बाहरी देशो के परिधानों को ज्यादा पसंद  करने लगी हैं आदे कपडे पूरा बदन दीखता हैं कोई श्रम लाज नहीं हैं येसा परिधान आज हमारे देश में अपनाया जाता हैं.आपके पिक्चर मैं कितनी सुन्दरता हैं जिसमे भारत के संस्कार दिख रहे हैं बहूत हे अछा सूत्र हैं.*

----------


## bhavna singh

> *जो भी परिधान आपने दिखाए हैं वो वाकई भारत के परिधानों में सुमार हुआ करता था और देश का नाम लिया जाता था पर आज लडकिया  बाहरी देशो के परिधानों को ज्यादा पसंद  करने लगी हैं आदे कपडे पूरा बदन दीखता हैं कोई श्रम लाज नहीं हैं येसा परिधान आज हमारे देश में अपनाया जाता हैं.आपके पिक्चर मैं कितनी सुन्दरता हैं जिसमे भारत के संस्कार दिख रहे हैं बहूत हे अछा सूत्र हैं.*


आपके विचारों के लिए हार्दिक आभार ...........!

----------


## bhavna singh

..................................

----------


## Shri Vijay

* कहाँ से लाते हो इतनी बेहतरीन फोटो, अतिसुन्दर......................*

----------


## bhavna singh

> * कहाँ से लाते हो इतनी बेहतरीन फोटो, अतिसुन्दर......................*


अंतरजाल के संग्रह से ..................!

----------


## bhavna singh

भारतीय नारी के परिधान

----------


## donsplender

भावनाजी बहुत ही सुन्द्रर संग्रह ! 
नारी भारतीय हो और परिधान आपके संग्रह से हो तो धडकनों को थामना और नज़रों को हटाना मुश्कील हो जाता है !! 
सुन्दर संग्रह के लिए मेरी तरफ से रेपो का तोहफा कबुल करें !

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## bhavna singh



----------

